# How much is too much? Hydration



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Have been training for the 12 hour race coming up in 2 months, and was wondering how much water/sports drink is too much?

On days that I don't ride, I drink around 10 glasses of water per day. Not because I am constantly thirsty, but because I want to stay hydrated.

When I go out for long rides of more than 4 hours, I can easily refill my camelbak 2-3 times, where as some of my riding mates only need to refill once.

Does this seems perfectly fine, or am I getting too carried away?
12 hour race means I will be refilling a heap more times than some other riders, which may effect my overall time with refill stops and bathroom breaks.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

24 oz. an hour + or - depending on conditions. YMMV.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Grinderz said:


> On days that I don't ride, I drink around 10 glasses of water per day. Not because I am constantly thirsty, but because I want to stay hydrated.


That's probably too much. Try carrying around a water bottle and only drink when you start to get thirsty to see how much you really need during a day.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

You sound like you are worrying too much about being hydrated... especially on off days.

Just stay normally hydrated on your off days...
Does your pee have a tinge of yyeelllooww to it? Fine if it does... if it's clear as water you might be drinking more than you really need to. A really dark YELLOW might mean you are not hydrated enough, or you are not taking enough fluids in for what you are eating.

When you are training, you want to feel like you are getting enough water, but not water-logged (a full stomach swishing with fluid), you want to be sweating because not sweating while working out hard is not a good sign.

Perhaps you normally run through fluids at a fairly high rate... but I think if you are refilling as many times as you say on a 4-hour ride... you're drinking too much. But then... I'm not there to see how you look, how often you stop to pee...
What size is your CB btw?

Have you been doing these long rides before or is this new to you?
I'm just wondering about your fitness level. This can account for using more water than other riders with you.

On long rides, especially something like a 12hr race... drink water, but definitely supplement that with electrolyte replacements. More water than lytes though, not the other way around.

If you are using Gu, or any other "power bar" type of food aid... increase your base water intake to help digest these.



> 12 hour race means I will be refilling a heap more times than some other riders, which may effect my overall time with refill stops and bathroom breaks.


What do you mean by "...refilling a heap more times than some other riders..."... some other riders in the same race?

My experience with endurance activities would not correlate with your 12hr bike race so I can't comment directly on that.

I'd just say watch your normal daily intake of fluids, maybe track your urine output too.
This way you have a base for intake and how you process that fluid.
Remember, water is used for a variety of purposes in the body.
Water is lost through urine, stool, sweat, and breathing.
Don't get too bogged down with it.
Take your daily non-riding base and start with that. Bump it a bit for riding. Keep note of your intake/output while riding.. both fluid and solids, keep track of your performance at the beginning of your long rides, the middle bit(s), and how you feel at the finish.
Adjust your fluid intake according to your findings.
You have to do this... anything we tell you here is based upon our own experiences with our bodies, and whatever 'book' knowledge we have.
In the end... your body will let you know if you are staying hydrated enough.

Here in the hospital I work at, one of the common questions I hear people ask patients is "Have you been drinking water?".
Typically this is a question asked when starting an I.V., or drawing blood.
This is asked because being dehydrated can interfere with those things.
But... people who should understand this whole concept of body hydration go on to sound like they don't understand what the hell it is.
I hear medical personnel tell patients to, "drink lots and lots of water before coming in", as if the body will take all that water and find a place for it in the blood so the veins will be nice and plump for the needle stick next time.

It boils down to this....

Find your normal hydration level... the fluid level in your own body that makes you perform and feel "good".
It's subjective without specific testing to see where you are chemically.
Once you know how to keep yourself normally hydrated in your basic everyday setting... then go from there with your physical activities.
Take diet into consideration as well.
Adjust your fluid intake to keep your water level, and electrolyte balance, in order to a point you feel fine during your exertion.

You can probably guess what too little water can do or make you feel like.
Too much water can really bog you down as well, and make you have to pee more... which isn't necessary for your body systems, and even harm you by upsetting your chemical balance in your body.
We had one guy riding with us on a 4-day ride around Mt Hood in Oregon. He was worried about staying hydrated, and he wound up over hydrating to the point he got sick. He wasn't taking in enough food/gels to balance things out, either. Two of us nursed him back into shape on the trail (the other guy was an RN), and got him to the next hut.

I guess I could stop writing now... :madman:  

Just don't get too carried away with the water issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

Grinderz said:


> Have been training for the 12 hour race coming up in 2 months, and was wondering how much water/sports drink is too much?
> 
> On days that I don't ride, I drink around 10 glasses of water per day. Not because I am constantly thirsty, but because I want to stay hydrated.
> 
> ...


Kill two birds with one stone...

Plug in a catheter, and run the tube up your leg and then to the camelbak. Make sure to use a shutoff valve so that you don't get backflow.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

LandSpeed said:


> Kill two birds with one stone...
> 
> Plug in a catheter, and run the tube up your leg and then to the camelbak. Make sure to use a shutoff valve so that you don't get backflow.


Problem with that is you are not replacing all the lost electrolytes that way... he should also lick his sweaty arms, maybe make a headband that will funnel his brow sweat down to his mouth also.
I'm thinking he may need to supplement that with at least a little bit of fresh water, so perhaps only do 12 hour races in the rain? :thumbsup:


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Great advice by WSmac. I have done several 60 and 100 milers, and have my 2nd 12 hour next weekend. Last 100 miler was warm and I drank 2 LARGE bottles per 1 1/4 hours. Kept my stomach as full as possible. Finally had to pee around mile 80. I just sweat tons. 

How often are you stopping to water a plant? If too often, cut down on how much you drink. As previously said, color and knowing your body will tell you if you need more. Adjust accordingly. Getting dehydrated once in a while won't (ok should not) kill you -- esp as you learn what dehydrated feels like. 

FYI, when teaching and commuting, I need to drink 2-3 liters during the 8 hour day to keep things right. Waaay more than many other teachers (who don't exercise). BTW, the commute is 30 miles each way. 

Experiment. Learn.


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheers for the great info guys.
When I pee, it is always dead on clear. 

I think the problem for me is that regardless of how much I drink, I always wake up feeling like I have dry mouth, and have finished 1 bottle of water by the time I get to work from the ride in to try and 'rehydrate' again.

Second bottle usually before 10am, and then I steady down a bit.
I live in a really hot and humid climate, and have been dehydrated a couple of times. Usually because I have been out on a big trip and underestimated how long it would be and not being properly compared. (This was some time ago now).

For replacing minerals with the 12 hour, I am not a fan of really sweet drinks and always tend to turn back to water given the option. I also usually end up with pretty bad cramps by the time I try and get off my bike at the end. On the bike is fine, its only when I stop riding, and try to start walking around again. During a race, I usually have enough adrenaline going that if I do have to dismount, its usually for a quick sprint, before jumping back on again - with no issues with cramps.

What are your thoughts on magnesium?

Is this a supp that I should look into? I have only really found out about it after doing a bit of research on this forum. Is it something I should take all the time, or only around a race?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Grinderz said:


> For replacing minerals with the 12 hour, I am not a fan of really sweet drinks and always tend to turn back to water given the option.


I think you should look into an electrolyte replacement drink that has little or no sugar and a very light taste. maybe hammer or nuun. The other option is to drink water and get electrolytes and minerals from solid food.


----------



## adan1 (May 13, 2012)

generally if your urine is clear your good


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry to answer a question with a question but...
What are your thoughts on magnesium? I'm supposing you mean as a supplement?
With any supplement, you need to ascertain what's either missing from your body, low in your body, or could use a boost higher than a normal daily requirement.

Next, you need to understand how the supplement will get into your system and be used by your system. How long will it remain and be beneficial?

Once you know that... ask yourself if you really need that supplement?
Why do *YOU* need it personally?

While some supplements are thought to be benign when overtaken, some aren't.
You should take a good look at your diet and training to determine if you are getting the necessary amounts of vitamins and minerals through your dietary intake, and assess as best you can what v's & m's you are burning through in your training and eventually the race.

Some are water-soluble, some fat. You'll need to figure out how long each vit/min stays active in your body, so you'll know how often you need to replace them.

I realize someone may come along and tell you... "just take ____mcg or mg of this supplement and it will work for yout.".
I'd say try to understand what you're talking about, what your individual needs are, and how to keep up that balance.
Depending on your personal body system... you may deal with certain supplements differently than other people here. If it's something that is processed by the kidneys... what health-state are your kidneys in? Same with your intestines, liver......
You see? Someone else may handle supplements differently than you. Just be body aware.

Some vitamins and minerals come in different forms. Magnesium can come as Mag Stearate, Mag Citrate, and Mag Sulfate.
Always be sure you are getting your supplement in the correct form.

Apparently I need a supplement that keeps my brain from over-thinking things :skep: 

About urine... once again... it's probably fine if it is totally clear in tint... but if that also means you're burning through several CB's of water, or stopping to pee frequently... I'd say you're taking in too much water. :thumbsup:


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Grinderz said:


> Have been training for the 12 hour race coming up in 2 months, and was wondering how much water/sports drink is too much?
> 
> On days that I don't ride, I drink around 10 glasses of water per day. Not because I am constantly thirsty, but because I want to stay hydrated.
> 
> ...


Go over to THIS THREAD and check out the links in Post #2. There's some good reading on this very subject. You may be surprised.:thumbsup:


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Methodical said:


> Go over to THIS THREAD and check out the links in Post #2. There's some good reading on this very subject. You may be surprised.:thumbsup:


Read the articles/blog and found the info interesting but not surprising.

I have gone from a 100oz CB M.U.L.E.NV on my 2hr rides down to a 70oz-partially filled Osprey Viper4 just because I don't drink all that much water, and I'd rather not carry all that extra weight.

The only reason I take the Osprey at all on rides up to 3ish hours is because I carry my phone/wallet/keys in the little pocket, and my pump in the main with the water bladder.

I still may change things around and wind up carrying just a water bottle on long rides without a lot of technical stuff.

Like I mentioned earlier... even in hospitals, people don't really understand hydration/dehydration. It's quite the popular question and answer to so many things anymore... makes me sick... i'm probably getting Hyperignoramousis from it all!


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Just don't do what I did.

I drank so much that eventually, the more I drank the thirstier I got.

That was bad.

That was probably around 6-8 liters a day with no exercise.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

joshman108 said:


> Just don't do what I did.
> 
> I drank so much that eventually, the more I drank the thirstier I got.
> 
> ...


Was that water or some sugary drink?


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone know where to buy NUUN cheap in bulk online? To buy locally I am paying HEAPS for a single tub.

Thanks


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Methodical said:


> Was that water or some sugary drink?


That was just plain old water.
I literally got addicted to water because I was trying to drink alot of it to be healthy. How crazy is that.
Reminds me to never try alcohol.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

But in the end I would say that 5 liters with no exercise makes me feel amazing. Unfortunately I can't drink that much because you go to the bathroom way to much to live a normal life. So on an average day of sitting inside I shoot for 3 liters.

And in the summer when I am working alot I shoot for a liter an hour while sweating, a liter or two post workout and then sparingly the rest of the day.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Too much would be an amount that causes water intoxication. 
This is usually achieved by drinking too much to fast verses sipping throughout the day. 
Of course, there is a point of where it is just pointless to keep drinking as your body does not absorb it.

Here is a good article through Mens Health

Are You Drinking Too Much Water? | Men's Health News


----------

